# ID, some type of cryptoheros



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

cant tell what theyse guys are, they might not even be the same species...

cutteri, sajica, septemfasciatus, HRP? the male has next to no barring so its really hard to tell. they are still real small ~2"

male



















female (nipped a bit by the male)


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Look like washed out cons.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

They don't look like any of the 4 species you have mentioned. The 1st fish I'm not sure on what it is but it might be a Con the second fish looks like a Con but I'd say it's a male since I see no orange scales on the belly region at all.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Darken up the substrate and paint the back and sides a dark color and they'll feel more comfortable and start coloring up!

They're all cons.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

they were quite a bit lighter than the cons they had there, i havent see cons this light before and especially with the spangling on the fins like the male has.....

the second one looks more and more like a con to me, no big deal if they both are, im gonna let em grow a bit and see what happens.. no plans on changing the substrate but i will be adding rocks, the tank is basically empty now.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll take a bet that if you add some rocks and a cave or two they will take on more colour.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I love the way you guys across the pond spell color. I can almost hear the accent :thumb:

jcushing,

The point is to make the fish comfortable by giving them some boundries


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Those above you spell colour the same way


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I know! I love it! As a matter of fact I'm just going to start spelling it that way from now on!

 colour


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yay! And the conversion begins! 

I agree, they look like very washed out but regular ol' cons to me.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

at the time the pics were taken there was a PVC 90, and a rock. i had to get them into the 30 so i could get them out of my soon to be sump tank (20L).

i have since added some piles of lavarock, still temporary but its an improvement.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> Darken up the substrate and paint the back and sides a dark color and they'll feel more comfortable and start coloring up!


I am sure they would darken up, but would they really be more comfortable? I always just assumed that fish tend to color to their environment out of natural defense, but never actually knew that they felt more comfortable over a darker substrate.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

To me they look like Convicts, a male and a female. You'll know for sure soon enough, more soon if you give them a cave to play in and a load of substrate to dig.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

SinisterKisses said:


> Yay! And the conversion begins!


I'm cool with that but I hope "centre" never caches on. It just bugs me.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

cheque ... *shudders as is in victoria atm*


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey now! Haters


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

This all I have to say about it.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the first one looks possibly HRP to me, but the female im goin to say cons.

actually, *** been seeing a lot of HRP convict crosses lately, i wonder :?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

more pics



















funny you see HRP in this guy, i actually just picked up 4 1" HRP's


----------

